# The First AFL-NFL World Championship Game #1967.



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2021)

The First AFL-NFL World Championship Game #1967.

Known retroactively as Super Bowl I and referred to in contemporaneous reports, including the game's radio broadcast, as the Super Bowl, was played on January 15, 1967 at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum in Los Angeles, California.

The National Football League (NFL) champion Green Bay Packers defeated the American Football League (AFL) champion Kansas City Chiefs by the score of 35–10. #SuperBowl #54yearsago


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 10, 2021)

Brooklyn's Vince Lombardi coached the Green Bay Packers into that Championship:











The team that wins the Super Bowl is awarded the Lombardi Trophy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Brooklyn's Vince Lombardi coached the Green Bay Packers into that Championship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I was aware of this.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 11, 2021)

The game of NFL football has evolved dramatically from that first Super Bowl.  Just a few years back we had an article in the *Minneapolis Star Tribune* which pointed that the average player from a local high school team today  is actually bigger than the average player for the 1967 Packers!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 11, 2021)

some terrific photos from that first Super Bowl:



Photos from the first Super Bowl Photos | Image #1 - ABC News (go.com)



legendary Elijah Pitts scored twice vs KC:











both of his sons also became excellent NFL players


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 13, 2021)

Interestingly, there wasn't a whole lot of interest in the game. I believe there were only 22+K fans in the stands!

What a change from today's game, isn't it?

One sportswriter wrote a column back in 2001 saying Bart Starr was the one and only GOAT in the NFL. He pointed out that not only was Starr a fine QB, but in those days, many QBs did their own playcalling - and Bart Starr was the best at it.

I'd forgotten about that until I read the column. Best of all time: Bart Starr


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 16, 2021)

Though it was shown live on two networks, somehow it appears the full game is not available on tape. These are the only real highlights I could find on YT.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 16, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> Interestingly, there wasn't a whole lot of interest in the game. I believe there were only 22+K fans in the stands!


An example of how we have been manipulated. Then and Now- today it is a Happening!
How many people watch that are only interested in the half-time show.
Were it not for Mr. Brady, i would have skipped a lot of the Super Bowls, all the hupla irritates me.
Two weeks of interviews of the players-honestly!
However, i'm one of those that have been hooked.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 17, 2021)

There is one - ONE - complete videotape of that first championship game. A guy found it in a bunch of his old VCR tapes which he'd put away. He taped it, then just shelved it and forgot about it for years. 

He's been negotiating with the NFL over the price for more than twenty years. He wants more $$$$$ than they want to pay!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 17, 2021)

Interesting! Had not heard that before.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 1, 2021)

SBIII Namath put the AFC on the map.


----------

